# Bierbotter



## Markus (14 April 2010)

Also da das Video unseres neusten Spielzeugs http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=35018 nicht das erhoffte Feedback brachte, hier ein eigener Tread...

Hier das Video: http://www.uhltronix.com/videos/video0019.mp4

Also das ist noch absolute BETA, das Dinge wird am Samstag perfektioniert und kann dann auch Radler mischen, aber ich würde mich vorba mal über Anregungen von euch freuen...


----------



## Homer79 (14 April 2010)

nicht schlecht
ab welcher version kann es dann cocktails mixen??


----------



## Perfektionist (14 April 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> ... perfektioniert ...


nun spricht mich das ja garnicht an 

wegen der mangelnden Resonanz: irgendwie brauchts einen Moment, bis Mediaplayer das wiedergibt. Und heute Mittag hab ich vergeblich auf die Wiedergabe gewartetet ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 April 2010)

Nicht übel, bis wieviel Personen kann der so bedienen? Also nicht die normalen Leute sondern die Jungs und Mädels bei Forumstreffen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2010)

ich habe mir auch mal das Video angeschaut, ich glaube für das 
Forumstreffen muß der aber noch Friesiert werden oder es müssen
mehre (Ab)Fertigungslienien aufgebaut werden


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 April 2010)

Verbesserungsvorschläge...

- Der Vollglastransport sollte aufgetaktet erfolgen. 
- Gegebenfalls über Vorwahl die Anzahl der Gläser einstellen (Beginn des Treffens - volles Rohr, ab 21.30 Uhr immer 3 volle Gläser, ab 1 Uhr (LiLa geht ins Bett) nur immer 1 volles Glas) 
- sollte ein Bier zu lange auf dem Transportband stehen müsste neuer Schaum nachgelegt werden
- ich sehe 2 Zapfhähne. Durch ein kleines Rohr  und Erweiterung am Zylinder könnte die Befüllung doch doppelt so schnell gehen
- Radler .... was soll den das ???? Ich würde nen Taster für "halb Voll" machen. Sollen die Radler doch ihr Klebzeug selbst einfüllen. Dann entfällt auch die Vorwahl Fanta oder Sprite und spart Zeit


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Verbesserungsvorschläge...
> 
> - Der Vollglastransport sollte aufgetaktet erfolgen.
> - Gegebenfalls über Vorwahl die Anzahl der Gläser einstellen (Beginn des Treffens - volles Rohr, ab 21.30 Uhr immer 3 volle Gläser, ab 1 Uhr (LiLa geht ins Bett) nur immer 1 volles Glas)
> ...


 
wenn ich ganz ehrlich sein soll, gefällt mir so eine hübsche zweibeinige
Bedienung zum Bier bringen viel besser. So wie auf den NRW-Stammtisch.
Das müssen die Schwaben noch lernen.....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> wenn ich ganz ehrlich sein soll, gefällt mir so eine hübsche zweibeinige
> Bedienung zum Bier bringen viel besser. So wie auf den NRW-Stammtisch.
> Das müssen die Schwaben noch lernen.....




DAS steht ja wohl ausser Frage...... 

Aber Markus wollte Verbessungsvorschläge für seinen Eisenmann und bestimmt nicht : "Schmeiss das Ding weg und stell nen nettes Mädel hin" hören


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> DAS steht ja wohl ausser Frage......
> 
> Aber Markus wollte Verbessungsvorschläge für seinen Eisenmann und bestimmt nicht : "Schmeiss das Ding weg und stell nen nettes Mädel hin" hören


 
das ist ja die völlig falsche Einstellung, gerade er könnte ein nettes Mädel
doch gebrauchen 
Außerdem vertrete ich die Auffassung, man muß nicht wirklich alles 
Automatisieren. Die schönen Dinge, sollten bleiben wie sie sind.

Also mach ich jetzt auch mal ein Verbesserungsvorschlag, das 
hübsche Mädel nimmt den Roboter die Biere ab und reicht sie
dann weiter.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 April 2010)

Vorschlag: Dann nimm doch das Mädel zu Dir auf die Bank und ihr lasst euch das Bier vom Bierboter zapfen. Dann ist das Schöne mit dem Nützlichen verbunden.


----------



## Jan (15 April 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> nun spricht mich das ja garnicht an
> 
> wegen der mangelnden Resonanz: irgendwie brauchts einen Moment, bis Mediaplayer das wiedergibt. Und heute Mittag hab ich vergeblich auf die Wiedergabe gewartetet ...


 
Hallo perfektionist,

wie lange dauert denn der Moment?

Hat sich erledigt, nun konnte ich mir das Video ansehen.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (16 April 2010)

Alter Schwede,

die Finanzkriese ist definitiv vorbei. Wenn sich ein "kleiner" Steuerungsbauer schon einen Roboter zum Bierzapfen leisten kann, haben wir bei uns was falsch gemacht.. 


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Jan (16 April 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> Also da das Video unseres neusten Spielzeugs http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=35018 nicht das erhoffte Feedback brachte, hier ein eigener Tread...
> 
> Hier das Video: http://www.uhltronix.com/videos/video0019.mp4
> 
> Also das ist noch absolute BETA, das Dinge wird am Samstag perfektioniert und kann dann auch Radler mischen, aber ich würde mich vorba mal über Anregungen von euch freuen...


 
Ich trinke zwar kein Bier, aber man könnte den Griff vom Glas so ausrichten, dass er im idealem Winkel steht um das Glas vom Band zu nehmen.
Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit, alle Tische mit einem Fördersystem und einer Getränkeauswahl für jeden Platz auszurüsten.
Die Förderanlage könnte man dann bis an die physikalischen Grenzen optimieren (was die Geschwindigkeit angeht).

Es ist die Frage, in wie weit das Ganze ausgebaut werden soll, oder darf.
Man könnte z.B. eine Europalette mit Brausekisten bereitstellen.
Ein Robotter nimmt eine Flasche raus, ein zweiter dreht den Deckel ab, nach dem eingießen, dreht der Zweite den Deckel wieder drauf und der Erste stellt die Flasche wieder in die Kiste. Ist die Flasche leer, nimmt er die nächste aus der Kist.....
Ist die Kiste leer, stellt der Robotter die Kiste auf eine leere Europalette und beginnt mit der nächsten Kiste.
Man könnte dann auch die Palette mit den leeren Kisten durch eine Palette mit vollen Kisten ersetzen (Fördertechnik).
Das aufsetzen der vollen Paletten könnte man mit einem Stapler realisieren (man muss es ja nicht übertreiben). 

Ach ja.
Der Robotter scheint recht langsam zu sein, wenn man das Glas bei der Bewegung kippt und die Geschwindgkeit erhöht, könnte man eine höhere Taktzahl erreichen.

Man macht das Spaß. 

Ich warte noch darauf, dass ich mal eine Anlage so dermaßen optimieren darf.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (17 April 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Ein Robotter nimmt eine Flasche raus, ein zweiter dreht den Deckel ab..



...eure Armut kotzt mich an... 


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Markus (17 April 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede,
> 
> die Finanzkriese ist definitiv vorbei. Wenn sich ein "kleiner" Steuerungsbauer schon einen Roboter zum Bierzapfen leisten kann, haben wir bei uns was falsch gemacht..
> 
> ...



um ein solches projekt mit einem alten roboter in wenigen wochen aus dem boden zu stampfen braucht es nicht unbedingt extrem große finanzielle mittel... vielmehr gehört da leidenschaft, begeisterung, kreativität, leistungsbereitschaft, kompetnz und vor allem viel feude am job dazu - dinge von denen notorische nörgler die sich mit ihrer arbeit überfordert fühlen oder sie als notwendiges übel zum geldverdiehnen sehen NICHTS verstehen... 

es gibt halt solche steuerungsbauer und solche, und unsereins hat/hatte aufgrund seiner einstellung auch nie eine wirkliche krise verspürt...

...ich geh jetzt zum bmw dealer, ende juli kommt der neue X5 mit vollausstattung auf den hof! :sb1:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 April 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> ...ich geh jetzt zum bmw dealer, ende juli kommt der neue X5 mit vollausstattung auf den hof! :sb1:


Warum kein Audi mehr?


----------



## Markus (17 April 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Warum kein Audi mehr?


 
joe holt sich wieder nen A6, ich habe schon 3 von den dingern gefahren, tolle autos, aber klein markus will mal was anderes haben...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 April 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> joe holt sich wieder nen A6, ich habe schon 3 von den dingern gefahren, tolle autos, aber klein markus will mal was anderes haben...



Dann fahr doch mal mit dem R8 auf die Baustelle  Fällt sicher mehr auf als der X5


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 April 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> ...ich geh jetzt zum bmw dealer, ende juli kommt der neue X5 mit vollausstattung auf den hof! :sb1:



ich will auch mal Reich sein! Ich Sitze hier in meiner zwei
hundert Jahre alte sozialwohnung, die Mäuse laufen sich
blutblasen im leeren Kühlschrank und ich trage ein Hunger-
Bauch vor mir her


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich will auch mal Reich sein! Ich Sitze hier in meiner zwei
> hundert Jahre alte sozialwohnung, die Mäuse laufen sich
> blutblasen im leeren Kühlschrank und ich trage ein Hunger-
> Bauch vor mir her




Hör auf zu jammern.....  Dafür lässt du auch nach 8 Stunden/Tag und 37 Stunden/Woche den Hammer fallen... und wieviele Nächte hast du letzes Jahr im Hotel verbracht ?????


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 April 2010)

Beschimpf mich nicht, schick mir lieber Geld. 
Im Hotel war ich letztes Jahr 2 Nächte, ist doch
auch schon einmal was. 
Übrigens, was kann ich dafür das du zuhause immer
Streit hast und dann im Hotel übernachten musst!


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (17 April 2010)

Hallo Markus,

du kannst dir sicher sein, das ich genug 



Markus schrieb:


> leidenschaft, begeisterung, kreativität, leistungsbereitschaft, kompetnz und vor allem viel feude am job




habe und bestimmt kein Nörgler bin, aber wir wurden von der Kriese voll getroffen und haben seit Februar 2009 Kurzarbeit (mittlerweile zieht es wieder ein wenig an). Klar kann man sich mit geringen Mitteln einen gebrauchten Roboter besorgen, aber wir haben andere Baustellen, als uns in der Werkstatt mit einem Bierzapfroboter zu beschäftigen. Das das für dein Unternehmen Marketing ist, ist mir auch klar, aber unsere Kunden interessieren sich für das Endprodukt und nicht wie es hergestellt wird (jedenfalls ist es meistens so).

Ich finde die Sache mit dem Roboter prima und hätte bestimmt auch viel spaß damit, aber es gibt hier Leute, die sich mit anderen Dingen beschäftigen müssen..

Fühl dich nicht direkt beleidigt, wenn ich dich als "kleinen Steuerungsbauer" bezeichne..


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Jan (17 April 2010)

Hallo Markus,

mich würde mal interessieren, welche meiner Vorschläge deiner Meinung nach sinnvoll und verwendbar sind.


----------



## Jan (21 April 2010)

@ MeisterLampe

Unter Umständen kann es sinnvoll sein, wenn wenig Arbeit da ist, seine Mitarbeiter an so ein Projekt zu setzen.
Sie stehen nicht sinnlos rum, können sich ggf. weiterbilden, bleiben in Übung und müssen nicht entlassen werden, auch wenn sie Geld kosten.
Sicherlich ist das für eine gewisse Zeit günstiger, als die Leute zu entlassen und später durch unerfahrene Leute zu ersetzen.
(Wenn jeman angelernt werden muss, ist nicht einer, sondern zwei Unproduktiv).

Meine kleine Meinung!


----------



## b1k86-DL (23 April 2010)

Hallo Markus,

nochmals zurück zum Bierbotter. Habes mir gestern Abend angeschaut, geiles Teil nur etwas langsam..., kann man die Taktzeiten erhöhen? 

Grüße Benjamin


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 April 2010)

Schade das Markus nicht den Stand der Dinge mitteilt.. aber ich vermute sie haben die Taktzeit erhöht und er kann nach einer Testphase nicht mehr berichten.....:sm24:


----------



## b1k86-DL (23 April 2010)

oder er gibt uns das Feedback auf dem Forumtreffen bzw. wir können es selbst beurteilen ob er die Taktzeit erhöht hat!?!:s10:


----------



## erzteufele (23 April 2010)

> Schade das Markus nicht den Stand der Dinge mitteilt.. aber ich  vermute sie haben die Taktzeit erhöht und er kann nach einer Testphase  nicht mehr berichten.....:sm24:



weilse alle besoffen in der ecke liegen^^
könntest jetzt ne fotostory erstellen in der ein bedrunkener kollege sich mit dem roboter unterhält  so wie in das 5. element

PS: zum Robo

könntest du oben nicht eine Richtige theke hinbauen und der roboterarm lässt dann das gefüllte bierglas so mit schwung 2meter ober die theke gleiten


----------



## Jan (25 April 2010)

erzteufele schrieb:


> PS: zum Robo
> 
> könntest du oben nicht eine Richtige theke hinbauen und der roboterarm lässt dann das gefüllte bierglas so mit schwung 2meter ober die theke gleiten


 
Wenn ich die Idee aufgreifen darf, könnte man es noch weiter treiben.
Der Robo läßt das erste Glas bis an das Ende der Theke gleiten.
Das Zweite bis kurz vor das Erste, und so weiter.
Der Robo könnte die Gläser beim gleiten elegant um ihre eigene Achse drehen lassen, so dass der Henkel in einem perfekten Winkel steht, damit das Glas bequem in die Hand genommen werden kann.


----------



## Question_mark (25 April 2010)

*Das bierzapfende Fliewatüüt*

Hallo,



			
				Jan schrieb:
			
		

> Der Robo läßt das erste Glas bis an das Ende der Theke gleiten.
> Das Zweite bis kurz vor das Erste, und so weiter.



Das über die Theke gleiten der Gläser gilt so bis ca. 02.00 morgens, gegen 05.00 morgens müssen die Gläser über den Fußboden geschoben werden ... 

Ich hoffe mal, das Joe und Markus das alles beim programmieren berücksichtigt haben.    

Immer diese ungewöhnlichen Betriebsbedingungen, es ist recht schwierig 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Jan (25 April 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Deshalb hat Markus um unsere Meinung gebeten.
So kann gewährleistet werden, dass letztendlich der Super-Bierbotter auf alles vorbereitet ist.

Für die Lageerkennung, könnte evt. ein Kamerasystem eingesetzt werden, welches erkennt wie viele Peronen stehen und wie viele am Boden liegen und dem Bierbotter eintsprechende Daten für die Bierpositionierung gibt.


----------



## Question_mark (25 April 2010)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				Jan schrieb:
			
		

> welches erkennt wie viele Peronen stehen und wie viele am Boden liegen


Kein Problem, der Herr Schäuble kennt immer genau unsere Geo-Koordinaten inclusive Höhe über Meeresspiegel 
Dafür hat er sich doch schon seit Jahren eingesetzt.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Jan (21 Mai 2010)

*Ist das Projekt noch aktuell?*

Hallo Markus,

mich würde interessieren, ob das Projekt noch aktuell ist.

Wäre schön, wenn du zwischendurch mal einen Zwischenstand mitteilen könntest (z.B. eine neues Video mit neuen Funktionen).


----------



## McNugget (26 Mai 2010)

Der Stand der Dinge würde mich auch sehr interessieren.

Kennt jemand hier jemanden persönlich, der diesen grossen Roboter mit Flaschen öffnen und Einschenken mit Blume programmiert hat?


----------



## Jan (23 September 2010)

*Erst heiß machen und dann das Projekt einmotten?!*

Hallo Markus,

ich denke ausser mir würden sich noch viele Andere hier im Forum freuen, wenn du einmal einen Zwischenstand zum Bierbotter geben würdest.

   :sm17:     :sm24:     :sm16:

:-D   :-D   :-D   :-D   :-D   :-D   :-D


----------



## Markus (23 September 2010)

roboter lief, das video ist aber nicht von uns, hat ein besucher gemacht... leider sieht man nicht alles.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKwtY-UbOVU


derzeit ist einfach keine zeit dafür, aber ideen gibts viele...

das prinzip mit unserem revolvermagazin wurde inzwischen auch von anderen kopiert bzw. ähnlich umgesetzt...


sollte letztens bei einer aktionärsversammlung einer brauerei laufen, stand aber den ganzen tag in der sonne, schaltschrank ist antrazit, heiß, böse ... ging nicht.

derzeit display vom teachpanel defekt, wer was hat bitte melden!
suchen dringend ersatz!!!

alternativ gerne auch gebrauchte kuka mit krc2 anbieten!

danke

bestellnummer von gesuchtem display:
*6FR2490-0AH12

das hier sollte auch gehen, bin mir aber nicht sicher:*
*6FR1490-0AH12*


----------

